

Prgmr, Xen and Gentoo - shaunole

So I found another post on how great prgmr is, but I'm a big fan of Gentoo. Does anybody have experience installing a Gentoo Xen image on prgmr?<p>I found a post on hn from a user that has performed this installation, but have had a hard time locating instructions. Any advice?<p>HN Link: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1005115
======
njn
Yeah, I just wrote this tutorial here:
[http://book.xen.prgmr.com/mediawiki/index.php/Gentoo_as_a_Do...](http://book.xen.prgmr.com/mediawiki/index.php/Gentoo_as_a_DomU)

It's still pretty rough but it should help out if you already kinda know what
you're doing.

